# Rollers



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

This is a good read on the pros and cons of using rollers....from research done in Minnesota.

Regards, Mike

http://pierce.uwex.edu/files/2012/07/Ground-Rolling-in-the-MidWest.pdf


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Like every article written by someone without knowledge of the subject matter, the facts contain fiction.

After looking for a cheap 10-12 foot roller (they don't exist as cheap as I was hoping) I learned a few things about roller prices. All adds up to they are not cheap. Cost needs to go over many acres. Much like everything else.

Anyway, author had a min width at 20 ft. It always annoys me when someone writes an article and makes up the facts.

I digress.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Hope you got a good nights rest Moose.

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

deadmoose said:


> After looking for a cheap 10-12 foot roller (they don't exist as cheap as I was hoping) I learned a few things about roller prices. All adds up to they are not cheap. Cost needs to go over many acres. Much like everything else.
> 
> I have bought a couple 14' brillion type for under $100 here.But that was before iron price went up.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

The tests sure don't agree with the salesmans claims of increased yields. 

It does make it a lot easier combineing beans.

They've sold a ton of them around here the last few yrs.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I agree Cy. I think it's best use is flattening root clods and pushing down rock to make combining smoother. Sure would be nice to have access to one of large rollers after broadcasting seed.

Regards, Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Used to see em all the time around here, not so much anymore. I'm guessing for several reasons, mashing all the residue down leads to more erosion, could lead to crusting as well on soils with higher clay content.

I do see the use for em though.


----------

